
The Art of Hacking - lqs469
https://github.com/The-Art-of-Hacking/h4cker
======
bluedays
Preface: So this is just my own opinion, and I would love some more insight to
this.

Having read tons of these guides, attending classes for security, and etc...
These guides always feel like they are a mile wide and an inch deep. In other
words, the scope is extremely broad and the content has little depth. They are
great guides for sure... for starting out. I'm not sure how useful they are
once you get past the beginning stages. There are many security students in my
school who think they can have a successful career in security without knowing
the least bit of code. Granted I'm a student, but double majored in security
and programming.

It seems that all the people I know who are actually in security actually know
how to program and understand the software at a great depth than those who
just run through a few of these guides or attend classes or whatever. Of
course my perspective is probably more narrow than most since I don't have
experience in the field.

I don't know how you can reasonably secure software without knowing how it's
made. From my perspective I think that learning to program has taught me much
more about software security than my security classes have. So I think the
first step of becoming a security engineer ought to be learning to write
software.

~~~
raister
I agree with you. More or less each one of those topics could become a treaty
on the subject. Thinking broadly, one could look at security from the
programming point-of-view but also from applications point-of-view, where one
understands the concepts behind each issue not necessarily having to know
deeper software structures to work or handle security aspects.

------
Jahak
Thanks

